# Transfer Express Offers New Customer Loyalty Program



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Beginning Feb. 1, 2016, Transfer Express launched a new customer loyalty program. For every $250 purchased, a $5 credit is added the client’s account. The credit must be used within 30 days. 

Purchases included in the program include any of the company’s custom transfer services as well as heat presses. Not included are shipping costs nor special services such as rush charges, color changes or color matches. Apparel also is not included. 

Transfer Express offers custom screen printed and digital transfers that can be applied to nearly any type of fabric. Turnaround ranges from one to three days based on the product and number of colors. An online designer makes it easy to choose from an extensive library of clipart and layouts making it fast and easy to produce a design without any art experience. 

To view on the website, go to Loyalty Rewards Program | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

